# Empresa de Seguridad (editado)



## TERMOJP (Nov 2, 2007)

Hola a todos los miembros del foro. A simple vista se nota que saben un monton, porque todo lo que escriben es como si fuera chino para mi que no tengo la mas minima idea de estos temas.

Me registre para darme una idea de lo complejo que puede ser el emprendimiento que voy a realizar pronto. Se trata de crear una empresa que escanea bulnerabilidades en seguridad, basicamente mostrarle a uncomercio que ya contrato algun sistema de seguridad, es decir tiene algun tipo de alarmas en su comercio o casa, las fallas en esa "seguridad" que ya pagó, mostrarle que alguien le puede entrar a robar, y depaso venderle un mejor sistema. doble negocio porque le cobraria por el escaneo y por el nuevo sistema.

De paso aprovecho para tirarles la idea, asi cada uno puede desarrolarla en su pais, es muy rentable, bastante.

Lo que quisiera saber es que tipo de personal necesito para el desarmado de alarmas de todo tipo, habia pensado en contratar a alguien que haya trabajado en la instalacion de alarmas y sea muy capo, o en un ingeniero electronico.podrian ustedes decirme que les parece a simple vista que necesito para arrancar mi proyecto ? Que conocimientos debe tener la persona que haga este trabajo ?  Que tipo de alarmas son las mas comunes que brindan los servicios de seguridad en argentina.  Que elementos de trabajo necesita esta persona o estas personas ?

LA idea es que una empresa me contrate y yo voy a ese local (previamente conectan las alarmas) y yo me encargo de saltar cada una de ellas ( o las que se puedan).  Supongo que las alarmas mas comunes son las que detectan el movimiento, alrmas en los cristales, alarmas con fotocelulas (o algo asi) alarmas conectadas a la policia, alrmas silenciosas, etc.

Espero sepan entender la posibilidad de crecimiento que puedo tener yo y cualquiera de ustedes con esta idea, asi que los que quieran asesorar pueden sumarse a esta especia de emprendimiento en conjunto que les planteo, por supuesto, en donde cada uno hace la suya en cada pais o en cada provincia que le toca.

                                                                            Raul


----------



## El nombre (Nov 4, 2007)

Para mi entender tendrías que actualizarte. 

Los cacos ya se encargan de eso. con un cubo de agua o yeso. 

Lo primero es hacer un buen sistema ¿Como? ahí está el tic de la cuestión


----------



## TERMOJP (Nov 4, 2007)

Seria grandioso que las personas que visitan el post dejen un comentario.

Sigo esperando opiniones o sugerencias.

Saludos.


----------



## thevenin (Nov 4, 2007)

TERMOJP dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos los miembros del foro. A simple vista se nota que saben un monton, porque todo lo que escriben es como si fuera chino para mi que no tengo la mas minima idea de estos temas.



No tienes ni idea y vas a montar una empresa que descubra vulnerabilidades en sistemas hechos por expertos ingenieros que sí tienen idea. Entiendo.



> Me registre para darme una idea de lo complejo que puede ser el emprendimiento que voy a realizar pronto. Se trata de crear una empresa que escanea bulnerabilidades en seguridad, basicamente mostrarle a uncomercio que ya contrato algun sistema de seguridad, es decir tiene algun tipo de alarmas en su comercio o casa, las fallas en esa "seguridad" que ya pagó, mostrarle que alguien le puede entrar a robar, y depaso venderle un mejor sistema. doble negocio porque le cobraria por el escaneo y por el nuevo sistema.



La idea es compleja, dices primero, pero luego dices basicamente en que consiste.
O es compleja o es básica. Cuando dices que es una idea ya nos hacemos carga de que tratas
de que cojamos el concepto, se sabe que no la vas a explicar en detalle.



> De paso aprovecho para tirarles la idea, asi cada uno puede desarrolarla en su pais, es muy rentable, bastante.




¿Cómo puedes saber si es rentable, bastante rentable, si tú mismo no la has montado, si no hablas de la experiencia propia?
¿Conoces a alguna otra empresa que esté en tal negocio?¿Conoces como trabajan?
¿Sabes que lo primero cuando se monta una empresa es el estudio de la competencia?



> Lo que quisiera saber es que tipo de personal necesito para el desarmado de alarmas de todo tipo, habia pensado en contratar a alguien que haya trabajado en la instalacion de alarmas y sea muy capo, o en un ingeniero electronico.podrian ustedes decirme que les parece a simple vista que necesito para arrancar mi proyecto ? Que conocimientos debe tener la persona que haga este trabajo ?  Que tipo de alarmas son las mas comunes que brindan los servicios de seguridad en argentina.  Que elementos de trabajo necesita esta persona o estas personas ?



Es el patrón del barco el que tiene que saber como se gobierna la nave.
Cualquiera puede tener una idea, la idea es solo el principio. Una idea es algo que está
en tu mente, de la idea a la realización hay un largo trecho.



> LA idea es que una empresa me contrate y yo voy a ese local (previamente conectan las alarmas) y yo me encargo de saltar cada una de ellas ( o las que se puedan).  Supongo que las alarmas mas comunes son las que detectan el movimiento, alrmas en los cristales, alarmas con fotocelulas (o algo asi) alarmas conectadas a la policia, alrmas silenciosas, etc.



¿Supones?, en la electrónica no se supone nada, se sabe y punto. Lo primero si tienes una idea es haberla estudiado durante un largo tiempo antes de registrarte en un foro y dar ideas a otros sobre el proyecto que no te has molestado en investigar lo más mínimo.



> Espero sepan entender la posibilidad de crecimiento que puedo tener yo y cualquiera de ustedes con esta idea, asi que los que quieran asesorar pueden sumarse a esta especia de emprendimiento en conjunto que les planteo, por supuesto, en donde cada uno hace la suya en cada pais o en cada provincia que le toca.
> 
> Raul



Raul, me parece, y siento desanimarte, que esa idea no es para ti.

Si de verdad crees en esa idea, realiza cursos de electrónica, ya sean grados  superiores, o universitarios. Lee todo acerca de alarmas de seguridad, estudios de casos de pruebas de alarmas, ingenia tus propias alarmas, tus propios mecanimos, que siempre, siempre, habrá otro que pueda vulnerar.

Tu no vas a crear la alarma más invulnerable del mundo, ni siquiera la de tu país.
A la mínima que alguien vulnere tu sistema, tu negocio ha muerto.

Es típico encontrarse en este foro gente que on tiene ni idea de algo, y piensa que esto es fácil, pero no, no lo es, y dudo que nadie quiera seguirte en esa emprendeduría que tienes en mente.


----------



## TERMOJP (Nov 8, 2007)

espero que no a todos respondas asi.porque seria lamentable.
y no. no me desanimaste, tal vez el error fue creer que "gente profesional aparentemente" se coparia con la idea (que por cierto son escasas hoy en dia). y me ayudarian.

y no voy a hacer cursos de esto porque ya me dedico a otra cosa, solo queria saber de las caracteristicas del profesional que tengo que contratar, porque sin tener idea de esto puedo tener una empresa de esto. (para eso estan los que estudiaron no?)

Dije: "darme una idea de lo complejo que puede ser" y yo "basicamente" ofreceria tal servicio.
no se que parte no entendes.

Se que es rentable por estudios del mercado local(o hay otra forma?) tampoco querras que deje un .rar para bajarse todo el proyecto.

EN FIN. solo necesito mas información de los expertos en este tema, por como lo manéje yo. no se preocupen, que de negocios se un monton. je je je

se siguen recibiendo opiniones, o si creen que por no tener idea de estos temas no debo estar aqui, pueden cerrar el tema que para nada me molestare.  Gracias cumpas !


----------



## thevenin (Nov 9, 2007)

TERMOJP dijo:
			
		

> espero que no a todos respondas asi.porque seria lamentable.
> y no. no me desanimaste, tal vez el error fue creer que "gente profesional aparentemente" se coparia con la idea (que por cierto son escasas hoy en dia). y me ayudarian.



No respondo así por sistema, puedes leer mi perfil. No sé que quieres decir con "respondas así"
¿Dureza quizás?

Me gustaría que vieses en este foro, o en otros de electrónica, o en el grupo de noticias las respuestas que se dan cuando alguien afirma no tener ni idea de algo y quiere montarse un robot, un amplificador de audio, un sistema decofidicador de satélite, etc. 

Bien, pues la idea que tu pretendes es 10 veces más difícil que cualquiera de las cosas nombradas arriba.



> y no voy a hacer cursos de esto porque ya me dedico a otra cosa, solo queria saber de las características del profesional que tengo que contratar, porque sin tener idea de esto puedo tener una empresa de esto. (para eso están los que estudiaron no?)



No. No basta con haber estudiado una ingeniería. El estudio de vulnerar alarmas es cosa de años de estar encerrado con cada alarma durante mucho tiempo. Meses de estudio por cada alarma.

No todo es activar el código de servicio por defecto de la alarma, o de copiar el código del mando con un mando universal.

Los ingenierios, o técnicos  sabrán saltarse la alarma no por una vulnerabilidad, sino por una opción de servicio perfectamente documentada en el manual de usuario o en el manual de servicio.

Ni los mismos instaladores conocen fallos de seguridad de sus propias alarmas. Por regla general son estudios independientes.

Te aseguro que en el tipo de empresas que quieres montar el "capo" *tienes que ser tú*.

Hay muchísimos tipos sistema de alarmas,  conectadas mediante ordenador a la policía, que te avisan al móvil al más mínimo incidente, que guardan reports diarios en ordenadores remotos, que detectan el movimiento de una mosca, con sensores volumetricos, de humo, de ruido, con sensores magnéticos en las puertas, con cámaras de seguridad, con mandos inalámbricos con protocolos de encriptación, con botones de pánico, etc.

¿Pretendes que alguien llame a tu empresa y le tengas que preguntar el modelo de su alarma
a ver si tu equipo se la puede saltar o no porque no la conoce?

Las alarmas no son universales, y las vulnerabilidades menos.

¿Crees ahora que puedes contratar a alguien que sepa saltarse diversos tipos de alarmas?
No digo pagarles, digo siquiera contratarles. Te lo digo yo directamente.

Son autónomos, y no quieren saber nada de jefes ni socios con ideas que no son nuevas (sí, tu idea ya existe sí).  Trabajan para gobiernos y para las redes de mafias. Son profesionales, no contratados. Se llaman hackers. Cobran por servicio lo que ninguno de este foro cobramos en un año, y no esperes encontrarlos con un anuncio en el periódico, ni en las páginas amarillas.

No te extrañe no recibir ofertas.

Y vuelvo a decir lo anterior. Si tú ofreces tus servicios tienen que ser los mejores, no hay discusión alguna en este punto, en este campo no puedes ser mediocre, ni del montón. O eres el mejor, o estás fuera.

Estás subestimando mucho a los que hacen alarmas, a los que hacen normativas de seguridad y a los que las instalan, a los que las vulneran. 

Si eres bueno en los negocios tienes muchos otros campos en los que investigar. Personalmente creo que estás hablando con uno de los campos más difíciles de la electrónica.

Y esta frase del primer mensaje:



> comercio que ya contrato algun sistema de seguridad, es decir tiene algun tipo de alarmas en su comercio o casa, las fallas en esa "seguridad" que ya pagó, mostrarle que alguien le puede entrar a robar, y depaso venderle un mejor sistema. doble negocio porque le cobraria por el
> escaneo y por el nuevo sistema.



Me parece a mi que la auditoría tendrás que hacerla gratuita, y SI encuentras fallo cobras auditoría e instalación de alarma. No esperes cobrar por un sistema al que no encuentres fallos.
Y en lo que respecta al nuevo sistema que mencionas, solo puede ser el mejor, y no uno cualquiera  mejor.

Te recuerdo una cosa,* "siempre hay alguien que sabe más que tú"*, siempre.


----------



## Dano (Nov 9, 2007)

La idea que tienes es demasiaaaaaaaaaado ambiciosa, una alarma lleva años de estudio y producción y tu piensas desarmarla con un ingeniero o técnico o lo que sea? mmm.  me parece que tienes que replantearte tu proyecto y pensarlo en frío.
thevenin creo que te dió suficientes razones de porqué deberías volver a pensar el proyecto, estoy cien porciento de acuerdo con las razones que te dió.

Saludos


----------



## TERMOJP (Nov 10, 2007)

Bueno, luego de escuchar estos sabios consejos decidi replantear el proyecto y hacerlo mas "primitivo", me di cuenta que es muy ambicioso y me va a llevar un buen tiempo elaborarlo de manera eficiente. Es asi que ya "casi" tengo un cliente, es un viejo amigo que tiene una serie de locales de celulares y le ofreci un servicio similar solo que sin grandes hazañas, se trata de mostrarle que esos locales "que no tienen alarmas" se encuentran muy vulnerables ya que pueden ingresar a sus comercios de diferentes maneras. 
En un principio dijo noooooooo mi local es re seguro porque las puertas estan llenas de candados, cerraduras y un mas cosas,. yo le comente de mi emprendimiento, le dije que sus uertas no son seguras, sus ventanas menos, y su techo ni que hablar,. 
(aprovechando de paso una ola de robos en locales del microcentro de nuestra ciudad.para meter miedo).

bueno.
Le dije:  *Tengo personal que: en unos segundos te abren la puerta o saltan por la ventana o te entran por el techo y perdes miles de pesos, de la misma forma que lo puede hacer cualquier ladronzuelo de poca monta, .asi te convenses e instalamos las alarmas necesarias y las cerraduras necesarias.

Accedio y estoy esperamos a que confirme el día.
Mi personal de tecnicos, ingenieros y hackers se redujo a mi hermano menor y un amigo (ambos tienen un master en trepar arboles, techos y edificios) ahora van a usar cortadores de vidrio, pinzas, arneses y cuerdas  y se van a trepar a todos lados; y un cerrajero copado que me mostro como habre candados y cerraduras en unos segundos.(usa ganzuas, un taladro con mecha muy finita y una sierra circular copada)
Voy a comprar unas alarmas y empezar a estudiarlas. espero su ayuda mas adelante ya que no abandonare esa idea ambiciosa.

*ahhhh le presupuesto que le pase fue  asi:

" y.unos $200 por el laburo de los chicos, $150 por el "tecnico en cerraduras" .y las alarmas aparte, vemos hasta donde da tu presupuesto  para invertir en seguridad ! 
(entiendase que es un amigo(que me cobro cuando le compre celulares) al precio que les cobra a todos los clientes) y lo use a modo de ensayo, sin el circo necesario en las ventas)
lo bueno es que le parecio atractiva la idea y compró, de la misma forma que lo haran otros.

(¿que les parece el precio?, yo creo que esta bien. de ahi le pago a los pibes, al cerrajero, gastos de "logistica"(curro mio) y el plus por las alarmas y cerraduras que es un 50 % sobre el costo de las mismas asi que hablamos de entre $100 a $300 mas (segun las alarmas que quiera.esto todavia esta muy crudo, pero creo podemos empezar por ahi.  En relacion a lo que cobran empresas del medio aqui en salta capital es baratisimo (aclaro)

Nos estamos viendo.excelente el foro.


----------



## thevenin (Nov 10, 2007)

Me alegra que hayas recapacitado, otra cosa te digo, el método más eficaz de robo es el alunizaje.

Se estrella una furgoneta contra el escaparate y a correr. Ahí no hay alarma que se resista,
y como tu bien dices lo importantes son rejas o puertas de seguridad, sin despreciar el atraco a mano armada.

Me parece perfecto que empieces desde la base, en locales en que no hay alarmas, eso sí
es un principio, y aquí sí puedo ver un negocio con futuro.

Cuando lleves años en el tema de instalación de alarmas, entonces ya podrás investigarlas con detenimiento y contratar ingenieros, etc.

Perdona mi dureza inicial, pero es que no estabas preguntando como montar un robot sigue líneas, estas preguntando como montar una empresa y ahí hay que ponerse serio.

Y posdata, la cierra circular copada como tú la llamas no es otra cosa que una radial.

Suerte en esa aventura.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 10, 2007)

Eso ya se realiza por estas zonas. Un conocido era comerial de _Sistemas de Seguridad. Los ofrecia y al no aceptar el posible cliente le enviaba unos cacos que. Lógicamente colocaba la alarma. 
La cosa le fue bien hasta que le partieron las dos piernas. 
Lo más curioso es que el robo no lo realizó su gente.  Se la cargó por. 

En fin, espero que no haya alguien más listo y te pase el "muerto"

Saludos y mucha suerte


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 10, 2007)

Como sugiere EL nombre, hay que ser precavido con las implicaciones que pueden traer estos emprendimientos. El hecho de andar probando como hacer para entrar a robar a un lugar puede hacer pensar a la gente que estas entrenando para hacerlo cuando ellos no miren.
Ademas hay que tener cuidado con los problemas legales que te puede traer que alguien se queje del daño que has proporcionado al probar la seguridad de su local.
Te aconsejaria que busques asesoria para que estes seguro y tengas suerte en tu emprendimiento.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 10, 2007)

waooooo! te felicito thevenin tienes una capacidad de analisis admirable. Creo que deberias ser sabueso de la policia 
Saludos

Moderación con los mensajes por favor   

Edita el título del tema para que se adapte a la nueva consigna.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 20, 2007)

Este tema, "Como puedo detonar una bomba" y "Como construir un reloj de cuenta regresiva que active un relé" tienen mucho en común.
Mi primer laburo fue de instalador de alarmas, tanto en comercios como particulares y algún automatismo de portón.
Conozco perfectamente las vulnerabilidades de los circuitos de alarma que he instalado y también en general. Para mí es una pavada.
¿Voy a postear lo que se aquí? ¿Para un novato que tiene 4 de 5 post en este hilo?
¡Ni en pedo!
Cierren esta bosta.


----------

